# 45 inches in 5 days philadelphia pa. 2/5/10 and 2/10/10



## nicksplowing

sorry it took so long to get things posted but i was a liitle busy sleeping


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics


----------



## Mackman

Great pics Nick. This was a good storm for us.

How did your older fleet hold up???


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

Mackman;1007645 said:


> Great pics Nick. This was a good storm for us.
> 
> How did your older fleet hold up???


great storm brandon  only thing that went wrong was i backed my SS v-box into a light pole (still worked tho) and a battery in the s-10 everything else went flawlesslywesport


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics:salute: had to shovel some awnings off this time


----------



## Mackman

nicksplowing;1007659 said:


> great storm brandon  only thing that went wrong was i backed my SS v-box into a light pole (still worked tho) and a battery in the s-10 everything else went flawlesslywesport


Good to hear......ussmileyflag


----------



## nicksplowing

couple more, then some videos


----------



## nicksplowing

couple more pics  had to plow inside levels of this parking garage


----------



## nicksplowing

some more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

dont feel like saying more pics :crying:


----------



## nicksplowing

*another parking garage 5 stories up in the downtown*


----------



## nicksplowing

more pics


----------



## nicksplowing

almost done


----------



## nicksplowing

*is this to many pics? and yes added a 1997 ford f250 hd to the fleet*


----------



## Indy

Nice job Nick!!:salute:


----------



## Mackman

Hey Nick the ford looks way to nice for you LOL.


----------



## nicksplowing

more more more


----------



## nicksplowing

*and i think this is it :laughing:*


----------



## nicksplowing

Indy;1007695 said:


> Nice job Nick!!:salute:


thanks mike i wish i could say it was fun 



Mackman;1007700 said:


> Hey Nick the ford looks way to nice for you LOL.


it is a nice truck branden 5.8l gas engine,interior is immaculate and it only has 66k miles on her, plus it has working a/c lol


----------



## Quality SR

Nice pictures Nick. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## nicksplowing

Quality SR;1007708 said:


> Nice pictures Nick. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Keep the pictures coming.


thanks rich it was fun for the first 20 hours after that


----------



## nicksplowing

im not gonna post all the videos cause there is alot of them, hopefully this link worksussmileyflag

http://s569.photobucket.com/home/NICKSPLOWING


----------



## nicksplowing

this is one of my favorite videos from the storm on 2/6/2010

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/Feastivities021110.flv


----------



## Quality SR

nicksplowing;1007711 said:


> thanks rich it was fun for the first 20 hours after that


LOL i know what you mean my friend. How about some of the whole fleet?


----------



## WIPensFan

That's a lot of plowing Nick, great job! That parking garage looked like a major cluster f...! New Ford is red though, what's up with that? Thought you had white trucks?


----------



## nicksplowing

Quality SR;1007719 said:


> LOL i know what you mean my friend. How about some of the whole fleet?


i think one of the videos has aboout 8 or 9 of the trucks at the yard together i still havent gotten them all together at once these things take time :laughing:


----------



## nicksplowing

WIPensFan;1007720 said:


> That's a lot of plowing Nick, great job! That parking garage looked like a major cluster f...! New Ford is red though, what's up with that? Thought you had white trucks?


i bought that truck super cheap, needs a starter and transmission cooler lines,came with the plow and a tailgate spreader and it will be painted WHITE in 2 weeks


----------



## grandview

I remember you saying you want a big storms to plow? Still want them?


----------



## plow4life

your red ford has the plow on backwards...does it work better that way?


----------



## deere615

Nice pictures and videos as always Nick. Last pic on first page is a huge drift! We got hit pretty good here also, what a great winter!


----------



## bugthug

Looks good Nick. I like the pic of the truck at the 7/11 nice load on it . It handles it fine.


----------



## nicksplowing

grandview;1007761 said:


> I remember you saying you want a big storms to plow? Still want them?


surejust not 2 in 5 days 



plow4life;1007800 said:


> your red ford has the plow on backwards...does it work better that way?


thats my new backdrag blade how u like?



deere615;1009061 said:


> Nice pictures and videos as always Nick. Last pic on first page is a huge drift! We got hit pretty good here also, what a great winter!


yea buddy , hopefully there is a lil more to comepayup



bugthug;1009114 said:


> Looks good Nick. I like the pic of the truck at the 7/11 nice load on it . It handles it fine.


thanks mark


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Great pics. Looks like it kept you pretty busy. Did you have to haul away the parking garage snow.


----------



## schmol

Wow! You were movin some serious snow with those pickups. Pretty cool that you took so many pics while out for so long in a huge storm, Thanks:salute:


----------



## DobbinsINC

yo nick looks like you had fun as did i...i backed into a telephone pole with my spreader! it woke me up at 230am.....see you around.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Nick,
Looks like you guys had a great time, but this is a storm picture thread and I was wondering where all the pictures were?:laughing:/// Did you get the one new chevy you picked up at the begining of the season in on all this fun? Wierd to see a ford in as a part of your fleet. Looks good and im glad everything went relatively well during the storm.


----------



## nicksplowing

G.M.Landscaping;1009310 said:


> Great pics. Looks like it kept you pretty busy. Did you have to haul away the parking garage snow.


tried to sell them hauling service but its kinda hard here when it melts relatively quick



schmol;1009323 said:


> Wow! You were movin some serious snow with those pickups. Pretty cool that you took so many pics while out for so long in a huge storm, Thanks


my shoveler likes to take em so it works out



DobbinsINC;1009887 said:


> yo nick looks like you had fun as did i...i backed into a telephone pole with my spreader! it woke me up at 230am.....see you around.


that sucks dob i was suprised i didnt run into you at the liberty again,, hope everything else went well for you 



Burkartsplow;1009911 said:


> Hey Nick,
> Looks like you guys had a great time, but this is a storm picture thread and I was wondering where all the pictures were?:laughing:/// Did you get the one new chevy you picked up at the begining of the season in on all this fun? Wierd to see a ford in as a part of your fleet. Looks good and im glad everything went relatively well during the storm.


thanks aaron, yes the 94 chevy made it thru the entire storm ...it hauls an a.t.v. with plow on it for sidewalks now, as far as the ford like i said earlier so cheap couldnt pass on it


----------



## deere615

Yeah selling snow hauling is a bit tough here at least on the accounts I currently have. What kinda atv you have?


----------



## sailscall01

Shoprite looked really clean.. Great Job Nick.. How long were you out.. I, somehow, got stuck pushing a large amount of snow into a large pile.. Was that Green Lane in one of the pics.. I figured that would be an ice rink... Again, great pics..


----------



## Lux Lawn

45 inches in 5 days is a lot of snow. There is no way you can keep up with that. 
My customers would be calling all the time. Thing is you plow the drive and 10 minutes later they have another 2 inches in it.

How did you do with complaints?
Do you do residential & commercial?
Good work.


----------



## jgibbons

nicksplowing;1007642 said:


> more pics


is that second pic from the bottom from City Ave? looking at St. Charles Seminary?


----------



## jeffslawnservic

Better get ready for Thursday they are calling for a relatively "smaller storm" than what we are now used to lol. Your nephew lou has a pretty nice looking plow truck now.


----------



## MileHigh

the pics of the Parking Garage are Awesome...

I love parking garages...accumulate snow when others are just melting it.

I want to specialize in doing parking garages.


----------



## Grn Mtn

BladeScape;1011799 said:


> the pics of the Parking Garage are Awesome...
> 
> I love parking garages...accumulate snow when others are just melting it.
> 
> I want to specialize in doing parking garages.


we had one collapse because the snow was pushed to all one corner


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Nick! This winter has been awesome!


----------

